# Mk III Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff.



## Dessert Fox (16 Jun 2000)

Some advice needed:

I‘ve recently been issued a new pair of "Boots, Combat GS MK III Black" that have a little tag attached stating that they are to be treated with "T3000 Silicone water repellent solution".  It also states "No Polishes, Waxes or Grease are to be Applied".

Is this for real?  No polishing?  What is this T3000 stuff?  My local Army Surplus store suggested to use the stuff they sell at Moneysworth & Best.  This is an issue ‘cause I‘m going on course in July and need to break these things in.

In that vein, I‘ve heard one should soak new boots in hot water, then wear them until dry.  Any comments on that?

Thanks in advance,

DF


----------



## Mr Magoo (16 Jun 2000)

All boots are issued with that ridiculous caveat.  
I don‘t know why.  Your boots will have to be 
blackened.

You should try and break them in 
by simply walking in them.  I have heard people say 
that soaking boots in warm water allows the boot to 
mold easier to your foot.  I‘ve never tried it though.

The silicone is an issued sealant agianst moisture 
leaking in.  It comes in a little tin.  Moneysworth 
and Best are quite expensive.  Some people use other 
materials to seal up their boots, mink oil, vaseline, 
and so on.  Ask your Section Commander once you get 
started.  Most people blacken boots with Kiwi black 
polish.


----------



## bossi (16 Jun 2000)

If you‘re going on course in July, you‘ve only got a few weeks to break in your boots (and more importantly, break in your feet ...) - you might prefer to use the time to break them both in by walking in your boots (whereas if you used the "hockey skate" method of soaking the boots, you‘d lose some valuable time).  Besides, your boots will get wet enough, soon enough, without any special effort on your part ... (chuckle).

Regarding the issue of boot-blackening/polishing, I think it has something to do with the pebbled finish - excessive polishing would wear it off (and once upon a time heated spoons were used to smooth out the pebbles), which would defeat the purpose of the design (which was to provide a non-reflective surface, with the intent of making your boots slightly less visible/detectable).  But, I‘m no expert.

Best hint/advice I ever received was to wear two pairs of socks - thin inner pair, thicker/absorbent outer pair - helps prevent blistering/chafing.  If you‘ve got money burning a hole in your pocket, you might want to pick up a couple pairs of "CoolMax" socks to use as the inners (more than one pair, so you can alternate them and let them dry out properly).

Personally I‘ve always found the official issue gray socks way too hot for my feet, so I use 100 per cent cotton in the summer (in my younger days I used American issue socks, but in my later/more mature years I‘ve decided Greb Kodiak socks are just as good, and available closer to home).

Also - WASH YOUR BOOT-BLOUSING BANDS!!!  They‘re way too tight when they‘re brand new, and will cut off your circulation to your feet.  Once washed, they‘re much more comfortable.

Finally, there are as many opinions out there as there are readers, but here‘s mine on the topic of tucking in your "dust cuffs":  Tucking them into the tops of your boots helps keep stuff out of your boot (which is maybe what they were designed for ... ?)  Lots of people simply blouse everything, with the resultant "gray sock" look (when their trouser legs ride up, exposing your socks or shins).

I‘m certain your instructors will explain the standard they require, and the best of advice of all is simply "Do what you‘re told".  Good Luck!

Dileas Gu Brath
Mark Bossi, Esquire


----------



## Brad Sallows (16 Jun 2000)

Ask for the T3000 at your unit‘s QM Stores.  The silicone must be applied liberally, and reapplied frequently (I have found it best to apply it a couple of days before a planned field exercise).  Do this outside as it is rather aromatic.


----------



## Jules Deschenes (18 Jun 2000)

I remember those pebble boots. The pebbles were there for a reason but we were shown how to remove them (yes with a hot spoon) so that we might spit shine them. I agree with Brad. When I do mine (thanks for reminding me, going up north next week) I leave them in the garage to dry. I personally like the Spenco arch supports with Icelandic wool socks. You‘ll have to try the socks to figure what works for you.
Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jun 2000)

I can‘t remember exactly where I saw it, but it actually does state in "the regs" that you are not to apply polish to combat boots. Apparently, polish causes the leather to break down faster.

The official policy (at the time at least) was to apply CF issue boot blackener, which does not cause "boot rot." Of course, nobody I know of actually uses the stuff, and most instructors will turn you inside out for having blackened (but not polished) boots...

I‘ll also add my advice to the pile for foot comfort. Definitely 2 pairs of socks, I use the issue gray ones for the outers, and the issue black ones (yes, the dress socks) for the inners. Very easy on your feet as the black ones don‘t hold moisture next to your skin. The only other thing I can suggest is to make sure your boots are snug, but not too tight. You only get blisters when your feet slide around.

Good luck.

P.S. DF: Are you more like Rommel or a sugared carnivore?


----------



## madorosh (19 Jun 2000)

I‘ll agree here as well - white sport socks inside, grey woolies outside.  And I have seen the issue blackener - but we‘ve always been told to polish the boots instead.  

You are also not supposed to iron the combat clothing, but a lot of people (especially, it seems, senior NCOs) do.  I was told time and again that all you have to do is put the damp combats in the dryer and hang them up as soon as they are dry.  But that still won‘t make the pockets on the Mk III shirt sit flat - I usually use safety pins to hold the flaps down, then iron them.

Wonder what we‘ll be told to do with the new boots and combats?

By the way Mike - you asked the question we were all wondering!  LOL!  I‘m picturing one of the cuties from Red Robin or Moxie‘s pushing a cart full of pie and tarts...


----------



## Dessert Fox (20 Jun 2000)

Sorry to disappoint you, lads, but I‘m more like Rommel than a cutie with a cart. That is a tempting vision, though.

I‘m with an Armoured Recon regiment, hence the nickname.

Thanks for all the info/advice.  As it stands, I have been issued 2 pairs of combat boots.  One has been polished, one not.  I have the blackener and the silicone.  My plan is to leave the polished ones, apply the blackener and silicone to the other pair, and wait ‘til course to see what the Instructors say.  Thoughts on this?

Any other Kit advice?  I‘m pretty new at this, so anything would be welcome.

Thanks,
DF


----------



## madorosh (20 Jun 2000)

Hey DF

This is going to sound like we‘re picking on you, but we‘re really not.  You might like to know that if you‘re in a Canadian reconnaissance unit, our abbreviation for that is "recce" - we get it from the British.  It‘s pronounced "Wreckee".   The Americans call it "recon."  Just a helpful tip.  We also abbreviate private "Pte" and not "Pvt" the way the Americans do.  We pronounce it "leftenant" not "lootenant" (even though we both spell it "Lieutenant").  Anyway - we‘re here to help, hope this just did.

The only other kit advice I can think of is to NOT turn up the sides of your combat hat so that you look like Robin Hood.  Keep them down to keep the sun off your neck.  Only officers and cute girls wear the brim folded up.

And not to embarrass you, but we‘re teasing you about your name because you made the very easy mistake of using "dessert" (which means an after dinner treat) rather than desert (which means an arid, barren stretch of land).  Hence the comment about the dessert cart!

Where are you doing your course?


----------



## bossi (21 Jun 2000)

Mad Orosh - Not sure what officers you‘ve been hanging around with (wearing their combat hats like Robin Hood) - last thing in the world any officer should want to do is "stand out like a sore thumb" (so enemy snipers could pick them off).

Moving right along, one of these days we‘re going to get the new hat - somewhat similar to Tilley, only it‘s camo - not sure if it‘s same as US Army or Marines, but there‘s a photo on the front cover of the Maple Leaf showing a CFSAC team member wearing one while on the range in Australia at the INTERFET match.

DF - have a good time on course, and keep your sense of humour - no matter what, one day you‘ll look back and realise your first years in the Army were the best years.

Dileas Gu Brath
Mark Bossi, Esquire


----------



## Dessert Fox (1 Jul 2000)

Hi again,

Happy Canada Day everyone.

It‘s taken me a while to reply since I have been busy preparing for course, which starts tomorrow.  Six Weeks!  It was supposed to be in Petawawa, but will now be at the Connaught Ranges (near Ottawa). I‘m disappointed at this ‘cause my inlaws live in Pembroke (next to Pet), but c‘est la vie.

Madorosh, I do know the difference between the sandy place and the after dinner treat.  It‘s just that I wouldn‘t dream of equating myself with Rommel, hence the extra S.  I was just recently in Indigo, where I picked up Panzer Leader, which is Guderian‘s memoires.  Looks like I won‘t be able to read it until  I‘m done my course, though.

I do know the correct pronunciantion of leftenant.  I was an Air Cadet many years ago.  Long enough to have forgotten most useful things.  Thanks for the reminder about Recce, though. I‘m just not used to seeing it in writing that often.

Thanks for all the helpful hints.  I really appreciate it.
I‘ll try and send some reports from the front.

DF


----------



## russm (20 Jul 2000)

On the issue of socks:

Two pairs or not, I strongly advise that no one wear cotton next to the skin! It retains moisture, causing blisters and sapping the heat from that extremity when it‘s cold out. 

We experimented with just about everything when I did my Army mountain courses in the ‘80s and 90‘s. Ultimately, we found that a very thin poly pro sock next to the skin was great for "wicking" away the moisture. Over that we put a sock made of 60/40 wool/nylon. The wool is great as it actually gets a little warmer when it gets wet and the breakdown of the natural fiber speeds up (ever seen a compost heap steaming on a cold day? Try feeling one!) - the nylon helps the durability of the sock and a little spandex (usually only about 2 or 3 percent) is great for durability, too.

Boots: Black and shiny, regardless of what the label says. There‘s just no way around Kiwi! Best plan: Have a pair just for garrison that look really sharp, then wear your others (with silicone on them or whatever) in the field. Me? I wear jungle boots in the fd in the summer and Danners the rest of the year. I have never worn the issue cbt boot in the fd out of choice (it‘s about as much use as the C79 sight!).    ;-D

A word on cotton: Cotton is OK in some situations. In fact, the very moisture-retentive nature of a cotton t-shirt can be a real help in the summer, during the heat of the day. But cotton can literally be a real killer at other times.

There are five ways to lose body heat: Respiration, perspiration, convection, conduction, and radiation. Let‘s say you‘re wearing a sweaty t-shirt under your cbt shirt when the sun goes down. The outside air temperature drops, the wind picks up...and now we have a problem. All you have to do is lie on the ground (which soldiers (esp Infantry ones) do a lot, and you‘re rapidly losing body heat all of the five ways mentioned above.

Now, given that your feet are the furthest point away from your heart and are almost constantly in indirect contact with cold hard surfaces (while your entire body weight maximizes the effects of conductivity), do we really want to be wearing cotton socks? Naaah. BTW, if you‘re a smoker, you have a 40% increased chance of frost bite anyway...wearing cotton socks will simply up that percentage considerably.

Remember that the cooling of a body is a two-way street. The warm blood is pumped away from the heart to the extremities (if it can get there you smokers!!!), but then it gets cold for the trip back which contributes to the cooling of the body core.

There are a number of tricks to keep out tootsies toasty warm and relatively dry to make sure that the blood returning to the body core is also relatively warm.

RussM


----------



## Gunner (20 Jul 2000)

Excellent post Russ...is it any wonder RSMs always amaze us!


----------



## madorosh (22 Jul 2000)

You‘re right about that one, Gunner.  And no wonder my friggin feet are always freezing!  Just goes to show you that 7 years of University really doesn‘t teach you jack about what‘s important.


----------



## b.scheller (19 Jun 2004)

are there any well known ways maintaining a good pair combat boots (other then shoe polish...)

also what company makes combats for the C.F? i'm pretty sure that a buddy of mine told me once that Canadian boots have a different track style (heel )??


----------



## Bert (19 Jun 2004)

The two best ideas are to preserve the leather and make them look black and shiney.

Depending on your kitting from the unit, you might get several varieties of combat boots
(ankles, safety, combat styles).  Personally, I used a weather/water resistant compound
and apply it regularily depending on whether I'm walking thru mud or water.

I used Kiwi Parade Gloss for blackness and a decent shine and a few times I week I apply
(as a final coat) Kiwi Neutral Shoe Polish.  It doesn't make the shine any better, but it provides
a better healthier lustre than black polishes.


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

Keep whacking the polish too them... it keeps moisture and dirt out, and the leather supple from the oils in the polish.


----------



## b.scheller (19 Jun 2004)

whats the general polishing method...mines...slap polish on and then use a rag to spread it all over. let it settle for about a half a minute, then i pick up a brush and brush them until they're shiny and clean!


----------



## y2kroachman (19 Jun 2004)

i put polish on them but i dont want them shiny, who wants anything shiny in the bush, i keep them looking matte as possible


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2004)

Accepted standard of care is brush shone Cbt boots, whether thats actually "correct" or not.

With Kiwi black, apply a small amount of polish evenly to the entirety of the boot, then after a minute, use a lager brush to buff off excess wax. That will leave you with a mild shine that is easily rubbed of with a bit of dirt or sand. 

Always clean your boots before polish. I just use cool water and a stiff bristled brush. And after hard ex's or BFT, I will rinse the inside of my boot to assist in the removal of sweat salt from the insides...

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

A few other little thoughts...

Always make sure your boots are dry before polishing them. Any salt disolved into the liquid will crystallize after and ruin your new shine.

If you want a longer lasting shine, take a hair dryer, and blow hot air over a pair of freshly shined boots... your shine will disapear... what's happening is the polish is melting and penetrating deeper into the boot, provides a better base for your next shine, and provides more strength to the leather.

Only use small amount of polish at a time... many light layers are better then one thick layer.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2004)

Boot maintenance in the Australian Army: Thre is none. Just look at em  thats about it. No pollishing, no blackening, no nothing. I guess air em out from time to time, and if in grn, keep the mud off em, thats about it.

Upon my first posting to 103 Fd Wksp Leichhardt, NSW, Mar 95, my first words (in my mind) upon seing the members of my new platoon were "find an iron, get a haircut, and pollish those boots'. I said nothing of course.

A good friends of mine (PPCLI) after showing him some pics of us in the field wanted to keep some to show his RSM in disbelief. In one group pic of say 60 or 70 of us there was no uniformity at all.

some with webbing, some with out
ones with webbing were all different configurations or after market stuff
some with hats on some with out
ones with hats on, either had gr2 slouches, kepis, short and wide brim giggle hats
some with AUSCAM and tshirt on, some not, some in full AUSCAMs
some with khaki overalls on, some not
some in khaki shorts some not
some with green boots, some with tan boots, some with brown boots, some with black boots

The one common denominator was we all had our F88 Austeyr rifles.

I am sure my friends RSM   nearly blew an o ring when he seen those pics.


Cheers,
 ;D
Wes


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

My god...

I know it's not the clothes that make the soldier... but wow...

I'm assuming they tidy up for parades and such?

Heck, I love having the opportunity to spit shine my combat boots... nothing tops off the image of a man in uniform like big shiny black boots.

And to the original poster, if you're looking to buy a pair of combat boots, there are better boots on the market then the Canadian combat boot (Not that it's not perfectly useable, but there are much better boots out there).


----------



## Andyd513 (19 Jun 2004)

I've been breaking in my combat boots a bit, hiking with the ruck on with weights in it and stuff.. but I haven't had boot polish. Will continueing to do so until I have the polish damage the boot at all or can i clean it off and start next weekend when I plan on doing my extra kit shopping spree (and pick up polish, applicator, cloth and scrubber)?

Thanks!


----------



## Bert (19 Jun 2004)

Do you think spit shining combat boots is really worth it due to the bubbly surface?  I generally put on a coat of Parade Gloss, wait about half an hour,
bush shine it quickly, add a coat of Neutral, wait another half an hour, and brush shine it with a little TLC on the toe.  I get a nice lustre.  Usually I don't spend
more than 6 mintues total.  I'll try the hair dryer technique this weekend.


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

I assume we aren't supplied with any "shoe maintenance" equipment? (specific brushes, polish etc) if this is the case... what should i go buy to prepare for summer BMQ?


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

Bert said:
			
		

> Do you think spit shining combat boots is really worth it due to the bubbly surface?   I generally put on a coat of Parade Gloss, wait about half an hour,
> bush shine it quickly, add a coat of Neutral, wait another half an hour, and brush shine it with a little TLC on the toe.   I get a nice lustre.   Usually I don't spend
> more than 6 mintues total.   I'll try the hair dryer technique this weekend.



If you do it right, the "bubbly" surface shouldn't matter, as you're never looking for a mirror shine on your combat boots, just a bit of extra gloss, and a harder shine that lasts longer. If you really know what you're doing, you can make the bubbly surface permenantly flat (I'm not going to explain this, as you can easily ruin your boots in the process), though the bumpy surface eventually turns more or less flat on it's own anyway.

A proper spit shine on your combat boots can give you a shine that lasts pretty much for ever in Garrison, with occasional light touch ups. On the other hand, it can also get you chewed out by your sergeant-major, as you're not really supposed to spit shine them. Excessively shiny combat boots are not tactically sound, they reflect light. You can usually tell how much field time somone puts in by how shiny their boots are.

Here's my exact process for doing my boots after a particularly beating exercise...

First, rinse them inside and out, scrub the outside a little with a stiff plastic brush to begin cleaning away salt. Let them dry. If you don't need your boots again right away, dry brush them with a boot brush to clean away the bulk of any salt that came out of the leather, then rinse them again, scrub them again with a stiff plastic brush. Again, let dry.

Now you'll probably note that with the polish worn away, the leather underneath may be a bit grey. The military used to issue a black dye, I don't know if they still do, I keep forgetting to ask. I've got a bottle of excellent dye from a local shoe maker, cost me $5, but I have yet to use a fraction of it, I wouldn't be surprised if this stuff lasts me forever. Daub a bit of the dye into the grey areas with a Q-tip. You don't really need to worry about the entire boot, just the areas that look grey. (The necessity of the dye is debatable. On the one hand, the boots are polished regularly, so you'll never need to worry about the grey in garrison. On the other hand, when in the field, my boots still look black, even after the polish wears away).

Wait a few minutes for the dye to set, then coat the boots in liquid silicone (Again, the army used to issue this stuff, I keep forgetting to ask if they still do). The spray stuff works great. Let this set for a few hours minimum.

Next, coat the boots in a moderate layer of polish, and blow a hair dryer at them until the polish melts into the leather. If the polish melts in almost instantly, repeat this step again, and again, until it takes more then a few seconds for the polish to melt into the leather. (The hair dryer trick also works great for other things involving leather. Get a can of "Dubbin", smear it over the leather on   your combat gloves and arctic mitts and then blow hot air at them until the Dubbin melts in, improves the water resistance without leaving the gloves greasy as a result)

After this, just follow a normal boot polishing routine. Light coat of polish, and brush shine. Maybe spit shine the toe caps for durability, and then put a light brush shine over the spit shine so you don't get in trouble for having spit shined combat boots.

Some people will tell you that this is way too much fusssing over boots, I'm just a bit anal about my boots, follow these steps though and you will always have great looking boots.

Only other thought I'd like to add is on Parade gloss. This stuff is great as a final coat, in a very small quantity, but if it's all you use, it has a habit of cracking, from what I understand, it's harder then normal polish or somthing. And don't even bother with that "Honour Gaurd" instant shine stuff... ignoring for the moment that it flakes off within about five minutes of putting your boots on (If it lasts that long), it's far to shiny for combat boots anyway.

To drebk, no, you're not supplied with boot maintence supplies (Well, you are, but for the Goretex boots, as they require special polish). You'll need a can of Kiwi polish (There are all sorts of shoe polishes, but Kiwi is the best, the others just don't cut it. If you absolutely can't find Kiwi, Tana is probably the best of the alternatives, though still not Kiwi), an applicator brush, and a buffing brush. All these things can be found pretty much anywhere shoes are sold.


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

thanks alot -Just a Sig Op- 
really appreciate it! you guys are so helpful!


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

Helpful nothing... I'm sick so I'm bored as a result... you'll notice I've been making posts all day long


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

lol, lucky for us then


----------



## childs56 (20 Jun 2004)

boot polish sucks even though we all use it. boot polish is wax this brakesdown the leather in the boot.  some of that boot blackner realy works well, although a little messy. not even sure if you can get it now. as for water profing your boots well use silcone. used to use a can of silicone on my boots every few months. this worked all right but these boots are not made to be 100% water proof only resistant. get a pair of gortex socks that fit right and wear them. as for shining your boot umm well sounds like a garrison thing. as long as you keep them black you should have few problems. i use to use a boot brush at the end of the day to brush off the dirt from the days use. another thing that works is the boot paste for the new gortex its not wax so it treats the leather. enough about this its only a pair of boots ohh wait a minute a soldiers most important weapon is their feet and boots. cant fight very well if you cant manouver well.


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

The polish breaks down the leather? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## BDTyre (20 Jun 2004)

Having worn several varities of leather boots over the years, the things that breakdown the leather the most are improper care or lack of care, age and ill-fitting boots.

Nothing worse than having the leather on a brand new pair of boots severly split within a year....


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2004)

I realise this isn't quite military related, but it's still about Kit, and I turn here because I know the knowledge has to be here.

I'm looking for a good pair of boots for hiking. I've always gotten by with sneakers or regular walking shoes/etc for the hikes I've done, but now my buddies and I are looking into more serious backcountry hiking. I've done wonderful ruck marches in my Mk IIIs, but would prefer something a tad bit nicer on my feet for my civvie hiking. (I don't have a foot chit, so these would be for non-mil use only)

Something 3 seasonish, mainly summer, but also to be used in the spring and fall. (I'm too busy skiing in the winter to do any hiking    )

I've heard many good things about Magnums (except the prices). Does anyone know a distributor in the Edmonton area? I'm not too keen on ordering boots online without trying them on.

Any other recomendations?


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

Where? Oh... boots. Darn... you had me all excited there for a second...


----------



## Dan Gerous (20 Jun 2004)

What is the best way to break in new boots?  I did some running in them but that just gave me nice big blisters on my heels.  I can barely put my shoes on now.  Anyway, I'm leaving for my BMQ soon and don't want more of these blisters popping up (ha ha, sorry) then because that would really suck.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

Running? Ouch...

Best way to break them in is get them good and soaking in warm water (As in fill them with warm water), dump the water out, then wear them till they're more or less dry (In other words, all day).

And always remember to wear two pairs of socks inside the boots, for now the grey issue pair and a cotton sport sock will work fine.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (20 Jun 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> And always remember to wear two pairs of socks inside the boots, for now the grey issue pair and a cotton sport sock will work fine.



I tried several different kinds of socks to wear under my grey wool socks, but the cotton ones seem to work the best, they absorb more moisture (your feet stay a bit drier) than if you use the polypropylene socks (which don't really wick away moisture :- )

How long do the boots take to dry? I don't want to be stuck wearing wet boots all day, and will it really help a lot?


----------



## tacsit (20 Jun 2004)

Hi there, I'd suggest you check out some of Danner's hiking selection. Meryl's are good as well. Check out Mountain Equipment Co-Op (www.mec.ca) for a good selection. Just make sure you pick a boot that fits the type of hiking you're doing and you'll be good to go.


----------



## tacsit (20 Jun 2004)

Wear cotton socks under your boots if you want to seriously screw up your feet. Cotton absorbs moisture, true.... and then you've got a nice soggy sock that will srunch up and cause hot spots and blisters. What happens to your socks when you do a river/stream crossing, hmmmm? Poly pro is a softer material than cotton and so it will not abrade your feet, and it will wick away moisture from your feet without absorbing it (hence why many liner socks are made of poly-pro). The new CTS liner socks are the shit and make long marches mucho comfy. Avoid cotton socks like the plague.


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

New recruits aren't issued the new socks... if he doesn't know how to break in a boot yet, I can only assume he's a new recruit...

Regarding what happens if they get wet? That's why you bring spare socks...

And to Nate M., how long do they take to dry? Depends on the temprature you're wearing them in, and whether or not you've polished them yet (If you have, they'll take longer to dry). Put them on, wet, when you get up in the morning (Provided you don't plan on doing too much physical that day, or you WILL tear up you feet), and take them off that evening.

What happens is the leather gets soft when wet, and as it dries, it dries in the shape of your feet... it's well worth the trouble. A well broken in pair of combat boots are incredibly comfortable, and a pair that hasn't been broken in is incredibly painful.

You can also break them in over time by simply wearing them, but this takes quite a while. Say for example, wearing them solely on Thursday nights in garrison, it could well take all year to break them in. Getting them good and soaked in the mud and rain on a weekend exercise usually does the trick quite well.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (20 Jun 2004)

I find that when I wear my polypro socks and then my wool socks over them my feet just get DRENCHED in sweat and it makes my feet icky.

Also, I havn't noticed that the polypro socks really help on long marches. What I have problems with the most is the heels on my feet (right where your heel curvers upwards on the back) I always get friction blisters there really easily. What can I do to avoid that? Should I slap on some moleskin before I put my boots on? I find that a moleskin will last a long time if you dont screw up the sticky stuff...


----------



## chrisp1j (20 Jun 2004)

You didn't here this from me...

As far as polishing the bottoms of the boot (which some instructors require), use hairspray after you have cleaned the dirt off (If you use polish, it will make a mess). 

Also, try and get a *HORSEHAIR* brush for buffing boots, they are the best (don't use a kiwi cloth on the boots, it will take you hours, and wont get into the bumps)


----------



## sdimock (21 Jun 2004)

I swear by generous amounts of foot or baby powder applied directly to your feet, including between your toes.

Helps keep them warm in the winter as well because your feet stay dry.

Never leave home without it.

Also as a hygienic note if your in the field for a while you'll want to use it on your privates as well.

Chimo


----------



## Moltar (21 Jun 2004)

I'm breaking in my second pair right now.   I soaked them in hot water for an hour or so, then put in the insoles, put on foot powder, moleskin on my heels, polypro socks, and regular socks.  i'm ending 2 consecutive days of this and i have 2 sets of nicely formed boots, no blisters, and surprisingly little discomfort.  you may not want to do too much physical activity, but don't just sit around either, walking around in them while the leather's soft is a great way to work the various folds and high-movment areas.  they do take the WHOLE day to dry, especially the inside, but the last bit is where they really tighten up to the shape of your foot so don't give up on it too early.   Great method!

cheers


----------



## chrisf (22 Jun 2004)

Noting the fact that I've been an inordinate amount of posts regarding new boots recently, I thought it would be fitting to mention I'm getting new boots today... it's the earliest I've been able to exchange them before I go away... FRIDAY! Now the question is, can I break them in before then? Can I do it? The race is on...


----------



## Jungle (22 Jun 2004)

Soak them in water overnight, then wear them all day.


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 Jun 2004)

I asked that question in the "combat boot maintenance" topic (I'm leaving on Saturday) and I got a couple good replies.  You can check there for some more techniques.  But they mostly say soak and wear.


----------



## chrisf (22 Jun 2004)

Heh...

My post wasn't really a question... it was more of a statement... you'll note that I made several posts in the boot maintence thread myself answering questions... I had to exchange my old boots today, couldn't do it last week... also learned that my boots were two sizes too large to begin with this morning when I exchanged them, so it's a good thing I made the exchange... (My boots were the same size, numerically, as my sneakers... when they were originally issued, they just asked what size my feet were, and gave me that... I had no idea what the right size for me at that point was...the supply tech today asked "Have you done any ruck marches in those?!?" "Yeah... you could say that...")


----------



## chrisf (22 Jun 2004)

Oh, and for reference purposes, the best way to break in your boots is to wear them lightly, and then do a 5 hour nav march... through bogs... in the rainy season... the soaking them over night bit is just a poor man's solution


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 Jun 2004)

Well in that case good luck to you.


----------



## drebk (22 Jun 2004)

lol, sig op found dead in the bogs, a powerful magnet was found in his belt, and a dissassembled compass was found not far away...


----------



## chrisf (22 Jun 2004)

No, more like "Sig Op found dead in bog. Autopsy reveals death from exhaustion. Authoritites believe the man became lost after following his compass around in a tight circle as it pointed at the radio on his back."


----------



## pegged (22 Jun 2004)

We did 12 hours of nav in the rain on our BMQ field ex. My boots were definately broken in for our grad parade  :mg:.


----------



## drebk (23 Jun 2004)

so, a normal every other day kind of a day, of shopping (buying kit), watching tv (organizing kit), and playing computer (trolling the boards, whilst wearing kit) is fine while breaking in soggy boots? i would have figgered less movement is better... specially considering that even short walks with a boot that's all wet is just askin for blisters? 
any other knowledge on: if walking around in wet boots is better than just sitn around in wet boots?


----------



## chrisf (23 Jun 2004)

If you don't move in them, they won't break in... molding them to your feet is just half the battle...

Put a mole skin on each ankle before you actually put the boots on.


----------



## Moltar (23 Jun 2004)

... and don't forget your polypropylene  sock liners.  their slick texture works great to prevent friction blisters.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (23 Jun 2004)

Moltar said:
			
		

> ... and don't forget your polypropylene   sock liners.   their slick texture works great to prevent friction blisters.



as much as I like my polypro socks they just trap the moisture! should I just use more footpowder?


----------



## drebk (24 Jun 2004)

went to MEC and bought me a bunch of diff. socks, coolmax, merino wool, and a 2tier sock system, i'll let you know which one works the best


----------



## sdimock (24 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie,

The footpowder absorbs moisture so use lots.

If you change out your socks during the day re-apply another generous helping before you put your boots back on.

Chimo


----------



## drebk (24 Jun 2004)

in regards to insoles, are there kinds we should avoid?, (ex. gel kinds, really thick/fluffly kinds, ? 

anyone know from experience, what does and doesn't work?


----------



## drebk (24 Jun 2004)

anyone know from experience what type of insoles work best, and what kind to avoide like the plague?

(ex. gel types, bublyfoamy types)

are there certain brands to avoid?


----------



## Mountain_marc (24 Jun 2004)

I put Superfeet Green in my mountaineering boots and they're great!!

I'm guessing they would be just as good in combats as well. But hey, i'm not in the CF.....yet.


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Jun 2004)

I'm gellin' with mine lol


----------



## yot (24 Jun 2004)

good question... 

I usually buy the cheaper one.. like $1 for 1 pair.


----------



## Theoat (24 Jun 2004)

If you try a search I believe this topic has been covered a few times. Personally I like my Spenco's ....they cost be about $21, but I would say they are definetly worth the money.  If you have bigger feet watch out for those Dr. Shcols' (sp?) ....I picked up a pair of gel Dr Schols that said sizes 10-12 and they were about 1/2" short for my size  11E combat boot.


----------



## Moltar (24 Jun 2004)

that's because combat boot sizes have little/nothing to do with civy sizes.  it's almost like they just assign numbers at random.


----------



## yot (24 Jun 2004)

when u wear the combat boot, do u leave some space for ur feet? like usually u wear size 7 for normal shoes.. but do u choose size 7.5 for ur boot?


----------



## Phillman (24 Jun 2004)

Best advice I can give is to take you boots with you and try different kinds until on feels good.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 Jun 2004)

Soaked my boots today, they're pretty comfey!


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 Jun 2004)

I bought some orthopedic insoles for like $40 because I have high arches, and they're good. they don't offer much padding, but they take the pressure off being only on your sole and ball of your feet (weight more evenly displaced)


----------



## devil39 (24 Jun 2004)

I have always used the Sorbothane Ultrasole (the orange and blue ones) in the old combat boot.   They usually last two or three years.


----------



## Theoat (24 Jun 2004)

Moltar said:
			
		

> that's because combat boot sizes have little/nothing to do with civy sizes.   it's almost like they just assign numbers at random.



That's  odd....my combat boot size is within 1/2 size difference of my civvy size


----------



## Moltar (24 Jun 2004)

they operate on some different scale....my civy size is 9 1/2, my combats are 7E.


----------



## drebk (25 Jun 2004)

Theoat said:
			
		

> If you try a search I believe this topic has been covered a few times.



hey, if you could post the link to that thread i'd appreciate it, i can't seem to find it...

Thanks!


----------



## drebk (25 Jun 2004)

Do the aftermarket insoles go in overtop of the issue insoles or replace them completely?


----------



## Phillman (25 Jun 2004)

I replaced them completely. I dont even remember if I was given the issue insoles, as within an hour of getting my kit I was at the store looking for insoles.


----------



## Theoat (25 Jun 2004)

Sorry, the key word was "spenco" for the search. I didn't realize there was this many references to them...looks like they are highly regarded by our members.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13437.0
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16389.15
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13253.0
http://army.ca/forums/threads/3909.0
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1749.0
http://army.ca/forums/threads/931.0

As for using both innersoles...that is really up to you for comfort. I have fairly thin feet so I kept my issued ones in for a slightly snugger fit. I recommend even throwing a pair in your running shoes. I found the impact on my shins was substantially lessened from them.


----------



## Noyon (25 Jun 2004)

I took some of the other people's advice on this issue from the forum. I purchased some Dr. Scholls Sport Gel insoles for mine and they are quite comfy.


----------



## drebk (25 Jun 2004)

soaked my boots at 7am, on at 8am, its now 540pm and there is still moisture on the inside, its been 20ish degrees outside overcast, i just hop0e they dry by midnight =P so i can start on la deuxieme paire


----------



## drebk (25 Jun 2004)

hrmm... they're not going to be 100% dry are they? after a 1hr warm water soak 12hrs of wearing them later, they're still some what moist, is this a problem or is this normal?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (26 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> hrmm... they're not going to be 100% dry are they? after a 1hr warm water soak 12hrs of wearing them later, they're still some what moist, is this a problem or is this normal?



mine were still damp. i just said to hell with it and let them dry over night.


----------



## rrr965 (28 Jun 2004)

I have heard many myths that taking a hot shower with your boots on Helps them form to the shape of your feet if anyone knows that this works could they please share with us?


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jun 2004)

Never wore them in the shower, but yes, that idea does help break them in quicker.
Personally I douse them in warm water and walk around in them for an hour or two afterward to assist them in forming to my feet.
It is also a good idea, before putting them on the first time, to rinse them with hot water a couple times. This helps remove the die from the inside (the water turns piss yellow) before your wear them. 

Don't apply any polish until after this process, because it'll  decreases ability of the leather to dry.

Just remember, by putting on wet boots, will wet your socks and may cause blisters and other sorts of nasty things, so be wary of when and where you wear them....


----------



## Hungry (29 Jun 2004)

Back in Battle School Wainwright (Crse 7708) my initial Cornwallis MkIII's were a little tight so I took my 2 smaller pairs to QM for exchange  (1/2 size larger).  The QM Staff were laughing at me since I had to carry out our annual 2 X 10 milers for the next 2 days.  Starting to sound like a recipe for pain, eh ?   :

Well, that night I soaked both new pairs of boots in HOT water and then in the AM, wore a pair of issued black nylon socks next to the skin and then the issued wool socks over the black nylon.  After the first 10 miler (and getting gassed in true Patricia fashipn  )  I had no blisters whatsoever.  Life was good.  The next day, I tempted fate by trying the OTHER new pair of boots.... Same results, no blisters.... Man, I wish life was this easy !!

Hey, at least our issued jungle boots in Nicosia did not require as much breaking in !!

Cheers and good karma,

Barney


----------



## Hungry (29 Jun 2004)

As soon as I was issued my Mk III's, I bought some Superfeet (Green) hiking insoles from Mountain Equipment Coop in Toronto for $ 24.95.  Life is good.  Then I sent the boot to Bertrand's Boot Repair outside Pet (Pembroke, I believe) for the Vibram sole vulcanizing.   

Now I can stand on the ranges or do drill all day long with these combat boots (oh yeah, hike also...)  8)

Cheers,
Barney


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jun 2004)

Remember how you used to form your Hockey skates when you were a kid?

Same concept. Use a hair dryer, or other source of warmth, and get the leather nice and warm, then lace 'em up real tight, and wear them for awhile, that should form them real good to your foot.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2004)

I have a good pair of high-arched Dr. Scholls that suit me fine. I may pick up another pair so  don't have to swap 'em from boot to boot when I cahnge from one pair of boots to the toher... A few days ago in training I was so tired in the morning that I put one insole in befor eputting on a boot, and forgot the other one. Halfway to the mess for food I realized I was only wearning one insole, and that somehow the other had ended up in the pocket of my combat shirt... And I'd wondered why one foot felt weird.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 Jul 2004)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I have a good pair of high-arched Dr. Scholls that suit me fine. I may pick up another pair so   don't have to swap 'em from boot to boot when I cahnge from one pair of boots to the toher... A few days ago in training I was so tired in the morning that I put one insole in befor eputting on a boot, and forgot the other one. Halfway to the mess for food I realized I was only wearning one insole, and that somehow the other had ended up in the pocket of my combat shirt... And I'd wondered why one foot felt weird.



rofl. sleep f*cked? ahaahhaa


----------



## brihard (4 Jul 2004)

ROFL, yeah, exactly the term we use on my course. I'm trying to avoid using it here though.

Your profile says you're doing SQ and BIQ- same courses as me. Which base are you at? Though odds are slim you're here at Kingston (though it would be bloody hilarious if I was talking to someone from the same course), it would be cool to compare notes...


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 Jul 2004)

Nope, i'm at Aldershot in Nova Scotia.  C6 and Grenades next week for me.


----------



## Gunnerlove (8 Jul 2004)

Superfeet makes custom formed thermo molded insoles to fit your feet. Pricy but they are the cats ass. But who cares about price get "Them" to pick up the tab.


----------



## A_Berry (9 Jul 2004)

In the Australian Army, boots are a major issue as we are issued crap.

They are heavy and fall apart too quickly... what I would give to be able to wear my old CF issue boots.   We have a major issue with the heal cups not fitting well - they are unlined and have a seam that causes blisters etc.   

I tried to do the hot water trick with my boots, but the waterproofing would not allow that idea.   A friend that I work with suggested to use alcohol.   I took some moonshine out of the liquour   cabinet an dabbed it on until the leather was soaked - strapped them on and wore them - I re-applied at lunch and I was good to go!

I shared this idea (and my moonshine) with my mates on a recruit course and it worked a treat for them as well.

One more idea for the well of information...


----------



## brihard (11 Jul 2004)

Yup, we did our C6 and M67 work this past week as well. We have an exercise in Petawawa, leaving next saturday. WE'll be engaging moving/pop-up targets on the C6, I'e been told, as well as live throwing the M67. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Bert (11 Jul 2004)

During BMQ, you're issued combat boots and insoles separately.  You are also given time to try on various sizes to get
the best fit.  The insoles the CF provides do not provide good cushioning but allow the foot to "breathe" better.  Truly,
these boots suck.  Its difficult to get a good fit.  Just get through BMQ as best as you can with them and you'll likely 
get issued better boots (my experience after St-Jean) once you go to your training or gaining unit.  

When you get the boots, find the best compromise between a boot that is wide and long enough for comfort,
yet minimizes foot movement when you walk.  Blisters are created when the boot rubs against the foot/heel
or the foot moves against the insole during long marches.  Its not a bad idea to bring a few rolls of medical tape
or wrap, large area band-aids, and second skin just in case.

I used the Spenco Everyday insoles.  Its provides excellent heel cushioning and moderate arch support.  Periods 
of marching and short to medium length ruck marches were no problem.  Get and insole with arch support if you 
need it and find standing for long periods severely uncomfortable.


----------



## alboberino (19 Jul 2004)

Nice aftermarket insoles feel great, but they can be like a sponge in the field.  I would highly reccomend that you do without aftermarket insoles in the early spring and fall as the moisture trapped in them can become a problem when you take them off and they freeze   You can get away with it in the summer and in garrison, as the temperature generally isnt a factor.  I prefered the crappy issued insoles and use lots of foot powder.  Just my two cents here.


----------



## spookycanuck (26 Jul 2004)

I complained to a Med O about the issue boots and that they were hurting my feet. This was the same time that I was having surgery to fix compression syndrome in my lower leg. I saw a military foot doctor. He gave me a chit for two pair of boots of my choice. 
I now wear Magnum LT's with custom insoles (they made a mold of my foot) and they are so comfortable. 

Sometimes the system does work  ;D


----------



## alexk (26 Jul 2004)

YOU B*****D jk 

Ive seen many of the reservists at the armouries wearing the wet weather boot is that the new standard ?


----------



## CF_Lifer (26 Jul 2004)

Yes Krechowicz. The new WWB is replacing the old Mk.IIIs until the new Temperate combat boot is Designed, and Brought into Supply. So We'll have a Dual-Boot System ;D
 (P.S. Thanks for stealing my Cap-Brass picture I scanned a couple years back. Useless Tit Brooks (The Big One) stole it from me.....lazy ***)


----------



## yot (27 Jul 2004)

yesterday, I bought the Dr Scholl's Gel insoles, and I felt that they didn't have much cushioning at the front of the feet, but the heel is ok. Then I go and buy a Spenco's polysorb today, and I feel that they are better then the gel... more cushioning at the front of the feet... and they also have arch support. Its around $24.99 + Tax.


----------



## Bomber (27 Jul 2004)

I wear the Walmart special insoles.  They have a picture of an egg bouncing off them, looked cool and now I am on my 5th set, I also bot the Dr. Sholls "orthotics" they are about 3/4 of your foot, and they feel great, the only problem is that the top material comes off too quickly, exposing the sticky glue underneath and then you have to frig around putting on your boots cause it slides up with your foot.


----------



## bossdog (28 Jul 2004)

I know for me, nothing seems to really "work". I've tried the gren mukluk insoles, those physio issued insoles, I've even tried Gellin' like a magellin'.


----------



## GreaseMonkey (5 Sep 2004)

Dr. Scholls Gel insoles have converted me... my unit's "building up" to the BFT, so lots of testing under an overweight ruck. No tellin' how much I'm gellin'. I used Spencos and Sorbathanes for years.


----------



## Bartok5 (6 Sep 2004)

My vote goes to the Spenco or Sorbathane brands of closed-cell neoprene insoles.  They seem to fit standard-width military boots well and have excellent shock absorption qualities.  The closed-cell neoprene is important, as it doesn't absorb any water like the cheaper "foam-based" insoles do.

The Spencos in particular, are very durable with long-lasting resiliency.  I've gotten 5 years on average out of the pairs that I've purchased. 

Do yourself a big favour and the spend the $25.  Your feet (and ankles/shins/knees/back) will thank-you for it over the long haul, especially if you spend any appreciable time on your pins under a rucksack.


----------



## Redeye (7 Sep 2004)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Yes Krechowicz. The new WWB is replacing the old Mk.IIIs until the new Temperate combat boot is Designed, and Brought into Supply. So We'll have a Dual-Boot System ;D
> (P.S. Thanks for stealing my Cap-Brass picture I scanned a couple years back. Useless Tit Brooks (The Big One) stole it from me.....lazy ***)



Incorrect - the Mk. III is to be replaced, but the CWWB is not its replacement.  A fair number of people choose to wear them because they are (at least in many people's opinions, mine included) vastly more comfortable than the black cadillacs, owing to the fact they are more accurately sized (using Mondopoint) and have Vibram outsoles.  Whether troops are allowed to wear them varies among units but it seems that nowhere has a problem with it, the powers-that-be in my Regiment figure that if they are issued, wear 'em.

As is oft posted by us DS types, best not to comment with assumed authority on things which you don't know.  Everyone is better off when the Signal-Noise ratio is high.


----------



## gun plumber (21 Sep 2004)

My advice to you.Any of the high end brand insoles are usually good quality and comfortable but be sure to take your boots with you to size and find what type is good for you.Unless you have a known foot\leg problem you should stay away from any insole that says "orthodic" as this may cause more problems than good.Also,if at any time you begin to suffer from shin splints, feet going to sleep on the march and\or extreame knee and back pain,a trip to the MIR would be justified.I pesonally sufferd with compartment syndrome for 5 years and finally went to the MO.The doc got me specialized orthodics and 2 pairs of Danners and now a 2 x 6 is a joke.
Just my 2 cents a little experience for ya to chew on.
Arte et Marte


----------



## lfejoel25 (21 Sep 2004)

anybody ever try sandwiching a couple of insoles together? like spenco on the bottom for cushion and gelsoles on the top for comfort?


----------



## yot (21 Sep 2004)

then ur boots have to be bigger enough to fit them in. I tried that before, but they didn't fit in my boots.


----------



## chrisf (21 Sep 2004)

If you start sandwhiching insoles, you're going to create some very weird angles, not good for your foot.

Generally, I use a pair of dr scholls sport insoles, and a pair of charcoal liners (Flat and very thin). Works fine for me.

Avoid overly cushioned insoles... you'll find strange effects while doing drill... I had a sergeant lay into me one day while on basic... due to new insoles, with a rather cushioned heel, I did a halt, and then bounced several times...


----------



## q_1966 (24 Oct 2004)

I have a pair of Black, GS MKIII Combat Boots and I was wondering if its ok to use Boot Blackener instead of the T3000 Slicone like it says in the instuctions, also is there any tricks to using this stuff, how thick do you apply it, can you do it in cold weather,

- q_1966


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Oct 2004)

If you want to shine them then you use shoe/boot polish.  If you want to water proof them then you use silicone.  You use boot blackener (if you really need to) when the polish is all worn away and you just have bare leather.  Followed by shoe polish ASAP.


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Dec 2004)

1.  For insoles, you can get sorbothane and superfeet through the system, just get a chit from a med O. The sorbothane didn't work for me, I have high arches, but the superfeet are the cats-ass!!

2.  You can also get your mk III's resoled with vibaram soles, or some people get chits for danner or hi-tech magnums, depending on the problem. Again through the med O

3.  A lot of people pay out of their own pocket for this and shouldn't be, though it's not something you can usualy do while on your basic recruit course, as it takes some time.  And remember, once you have the chit you can keep on getting free insoles on a one-for-one exchange as they wear out, that's a lot of $ over the years!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## .68 (30 Dec 2004)

I just finished BMQ and am shortly off to Borden/Kingston for MOC(avs), I have seen my instructors wearing those new "gortex" boots and asked about getting a pair instead of the old "WWII" boots I was issued.  I was told that I could get issued some and my next unit.  Anyone else have some or have info?


----------



## bossi (30 Dec 2004)

.68 said:
			
		

> I just finished BMQ and am shortly off to Borden/Kingston for MOC(avs), I have seen my instructors wearing those new "gortex" boots and asked about getting a pair instead of *the old "WWII" boots I was issued*.   I was told that I could get issued some and my next unit.   Anyone else have some or have info?



Sorry, but that's simply too funny ... 
Okay - I'll try to say this with a straight face:  Using Murphy's Laws, you'll probably get your Goretex boots in the middle of ... August (ha!  Just kidding - can't help it).
Don't worry - you'll get them soon enough, as long as they've got your size in stock ... (chuckle!)


----------



## chrisf (1 Jan 2005)

Got a pair of super feet insoles the other day... better then my old dr. scholls for standing around in, haven't had a chance to try them out for rucking or any long marches yet...


----------



## Burrows (3 Jan 2005)

.68 said:
			
		

> I just finished BMQ and am shortly off to Borden/Kingston for MOC(avs), I have seen my instructors wearing those new "gortex" boots and asked about getting a pair instead of the old "WWII" boots I was issued. I was told that I could get issued some and my next unit. Anyone else have some or have info?



Have fun on the snow buddy.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (19 Feb 2005)

.68 said:
			
		

> I just finished BMQ and am shortly off to Borden/Kingston for MOC(avs), I have seen my instructors wearing those new "gortex" boots and asked about getting a pair instead of the old "WWII" boots I was issued.   I was told that I could get issued some and my next unit.   Anyone else have some or have info?




There is only one problem that I have with the new Wet Weather Boots(WWB) is that the darn Virbram soles tend to have no traction when it is below zero and you are walking on ice u tend to slip alot. Because of this the army has sent a lot of the boots to be resoled with a new sole. Does anyone know what the new sole is or how it works?


----------



## TCBF (19 Feb 2005)

WW2 boots?  You don't mean the old, pebbled, ankle hieght "ammo" boots they issued to the Militia until 1972, do you?  The Mk. II Cbt Boot replaced them then, and we were darn glad to get them, too!   If you mean Mk.I/II/III combat boots, they don't quite go back to WW2.  Does anyone remember when the Mk.1 Cbt boot was first issued to the Canadian Army (Regular)?  1964?

"24 pair of issue footwear, and counting."

Tom


----------



## Grunt (13 Mar 2005)

Watch the Dr Scholls gel insoles, if you have extremely sweaty feet.  The insoles absorb moisture and can lead to some extremely painfull blisters while ruck marching and extended wear (BTDT on course! :-[ ;D).


----------



## Tpr Parsons (27 May 2005)

> can lead to some extremely painfull blisters while ruck marching and extended wear




 I can not agree more with that statement by Grunt. Last night I was out doing a 7 or 8 mile Ruck March (not sure how far in KM) and I was wearing the WWB with the black liner sock and dark green sock as the outer part. Shortly after we left, my feet were burning. When we got back, I had to peel the socks off my feet. Both feet had deep blisters (few layers of skin deep, dark pink) and sure enough I was walking on flaps of folded skin. They bandaged me up and sent me home ( end of our training night).The blisters are as wide as my foot just beneath my toes, and extend to the arches. I went to the hospital this morning, and they gave me a prescription ointment for burns.

Now, since I have to walk around on crutches, I'm on here a lot. lol I've been wondering, what type of socks should I be wearing in these boots? On my 3s courses they always told us to wear the black liner and green sock to reduce blisters and friction. Last night my higher ups were telling me never to wear them with the WWB but to wear "sport socks". And before someone says its the fitting... its not. My boots fit fine. Either way... Back to the Black Caddi's... they never failed me once!


----------



## Sgt_Battler (22 Jun 2005)

Hey all,
I just got my kit last Saturday, and I've been breaking in the boots all week (aka they only come off when I sleep  :blotto.  Now, in my other shoes, I have arch support inserts.  I was wondering if there's any problems with putting the supports into the boots.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Jun 2005)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Also,if at any time you begin to suffer from shin splints, feet going to sleep on the march and\or extreame knee and back pain,a trip to the MIR would be justified.I pesonally sufferd with compartment syndrome for 5 years and finally went to the MO.The doc got me specialized orthodics and 2 pairs of Danners and now a 2 x 6 is a joke.
> Just my 2 cents a little experience for ya to chew on.
> Arte et Marte



Good advice especially for Reservists like me.  If you are feeling any kind of pain (pain, not soreness, there is a big difference) in your ankles, calves, knees etc, when doing ruckmarching, marching, or running, get in checked out ASAP.  There is nothing worse than not be able to go on a tour because your legs are screwed up so badly you need surgery to fix them, all because you didn't want to appear "weak".  Don't be like me, don't wait to get things checked.


----------



## Baloo (22 Jun 2005)

Parsons said:
			
		

> Lotta stuff said.



I experienced the same things with the black liner socks. Not a fan of them. I just end up wearing thick white / grey soled socks, with the green ones on top when wearing the WWB.


----------



## scaddie (22 Jun 2005)

Yeah I hate the black socks. I like to wear the short/ankle sports socks with green over, and I've never had any problems.


----------



## devil39 (25 Jun 2005)

I would suggest you need to walk more in your boots.  CWWB with black sock inner and green sock outer are good to go from my experience.... I've worn them at 10,000 feet, and 25 degrees Celcius in Afghanistan.   

Don't think you can find a magic panacea if you haven't been training.  Walk 6 km twice a week in boots with a ruck on your back and you will have no problems.  I'm certain I could put any one of the 20 or so pairs of Army boots I own and do 8 km without blisters.  It is conditioning not unlike any other type of conditioning.  Untrained and un-toughened feet will blister.


----------



## TCBF (25 Jun 2005)

"Untrained and un-toughened feet will blister."

- Yup.

I was never issued Mark 1s.  I went from the old pebbled 'Ammunition Boots' to Mark 2s. I took a 9 1/2D.

When we went to the Mondo-point system in the early 80s, I was not properly fitted, and walked Auyuiituk National Park on Baffin Island it wet, ill fitting boots.  A year later, I told the old guy behind the counter at Base QM at CFRS, and he tossed me a pair of 7 1/2 - 8C, and said "Try these!"  Perfect.  I could - and did - run for miles in them, with issue insoles and Socks, Wool, Grey.

Getting ready for a Nijmegan Team in Lahr, I was advised to trade in the two pair I had worn out on Forced March Team before training for Nijmegan.  So I did.  Special order due to the C width.  back come two pair of Grebs.  To tight across the top.  All of my MKIIIs to that point were Sunbeams.  The Grebs started to flatten my arch.  I drew two pair of the next biggest size, and walked four days of 52 - 58 km in a new pair of boots that did not fit.  Taught me a few lessons:

1.  If at all possible, NEVER turn in both pair at once.  Especially on Ops or Trg.

2.  If sizes were perfect, boots would cost $1,000 a pair.  Sizes fall into contractual specifications, the looser the specs, the lower the boot price.  These 10Es don't fit and your last ones did?  See if the mfr is the same. Yes?  Try on another pair, then. If they came off a different machine, they might fit.

3.  If you are going to experiment, do it in garrison, and give yourself lots of time before deploying - if you can. Try one NEW item at a time - not new insoles with different socks in new boots under a full ruck cross country: that would be a roll of the dice.

4.  You can walk 200+ km in four days with ill-fitting boots, a ruck, a medic, and Motrin.  Now that you have read that here, there is no need to try it yourself.

5.  Once your feet get hardened to a particular boot/insole/sock(s) combo, keep them hardened. 

When they gave me Vibram soles and orthotics, I started with broken in boots, had the Vibrams put on, broke the orthotics in slowly, had the boot upper stretched by QM, and when that combo worked, did Ruckmarches to prove the fit.  After that, I got a knew pair of boots Vibramed, stretched, and broke them in on alternate days.  Then I broke in my second pair of orthotics.

For the most part, I still wear Socks, Wool, Grey with the Mark 3s.  I find the US Army OD socks I bought in Hohenfels in 1987 still work good as well.

Tom


----------



## Docherty (25 Jun 2005)

Hey Gents, go and get a piar of "Super Feet" for your combat boots, they are amazing... Plus you have great arch support in them


----------



## nawk (25 Jun 2005)

I just got myself a pair of 'Super Feet' and I officially recommending them as well after trying them out.


----------



## Big Foot (25 Jun 2005)

Hey Tom, question for you. Do you just bring your combat boots to supply and ask to get them stretched or what? I have my orthotics and all but I don't like wearing the Mk III just because of the tight fit.


----------



## TCBF (25 Jun 2005)

Yep. 

 Base QM in Wainwright has theses devices that fit into the boot like a shoe tree, then a turnbuckle sort of thingy epands up and can stretch the boot where the tongue is sewn to the upper over the top of the foot.  I think they spray it with alcohol, which meakes sense, because I have used Spray-Pam in the past. They wil keep them overnight, at least.

Tom


----------



## Tpr Parsons (5 Jul 2005)

Thanks for all the replies to my question about the boots. I'm going to try out each of the opinions given here, starting with devil39's. Again, thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## clinton_84 (29 Jul 2005)

well while your at it for comfort, i know tons of guys while we were in wainright that got chits to have their boots resoled with vibrams, but if your not lucky ebough to get yourself a chit for free vibrams, id recommend shelling out the money to get them resoled on your own, alot of footwear an shoe repair places can do it, it was 65 bucks a pair here in edmonton, and theyre worth their weight in gold


----------



## Byerly (18 Aug 2005)

Does anybody know of a shop, prefferably in the Victoria area, where you can purchase new Mk III's?  I recently released to join the RCMP, but I miss my boots.

Stu


----------



## TCBF (22 Aug 2005)

You mean they did not punch a hole in the upper tongue of each boot - so you can't exchange it - and then let you keep the boots?

Tom


----------



## Byerly (25 Aug 2005)

They punched the holes all right, or rather, I punched the holes, but then they fired the boots into the bin with the rest of the crap.

Stu


----------



## Shifty258 (5 Sep 2005)

i was issued 1 pair from my ASU. i wasn't supposed to get them however i didn't get what i was supposed to, i got the WWBs and 1 pr of safety boots (my ASU didn't have anythign else in my size) so I'm going to get chewed out on basic and so on. but from what some officers who i know that have them tell me they are great for the temp range they are designed for... i guess ill just find out soon enough


----------



## BDTyre (17 Sep 2005)

Okay, so I got issued two pairs of Mk IIIs.

I broke them in two ways.

Pair 1 was broken in via the traditional "walk around" method.  I wore them and moved about in them.
Pair 2 was broken in via the quick, hot water method.

Here lies the problem.  Pair 1 polishes up great.  No complaints from anyone.  Pair 2, while nicely broken in, don't polish up so great.  Whereas Pair 1 gets a nice shine, Pair 2 is rather dull.  They've never got that nice shine to them  I wore Pair 2 to parade last night, and at inspection I was told to polish up my boots (they had a fresh coat on) and at the end of the night, I was told my boots look like crap (although, by thhat point the toes were scuffed up some).

So, how can I get the shine back on these boots?  Is there something I can do, or some product I can use so I don't continuously get flak for not polishing boots that in fact receive a good amount of polishing?


----------



## chrisf (17 Sep 2005)

Combat boots don't shine very well when brand new anyway... you just need to get a few layers of polish on them.

If what you're saying is that they were broken in using the hot water method and not used otherwise, then no worries, just keep wearing them and polishing them using regular kiwi polish, and they'll be fine. Eventually. Nothing else you can really do.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Sep 2005)

They have not been used very much at all.  They have been polished a few times, but not nearly as many as my other pair.  I'll just keep at it.


----------



## TCBF (17 Sep 2005)

Put the polish on them, and dip the  brush in VERY cold water and brush shine them.

Or, put them otside for a bit in the winter, then brush them.

when i taught in Cornwallis, I would put my ankle boots in my bar fridge overnight, then spit shine them in the morning.

Tom


----------



## BDTyre (18 Sep 2005)

I actually put the buff brush in the freezer all day, and this seemed to help a bit.


----------



## jaawod (18 Sep 2005)

I can't believe how many people don't like the Mark III's!  The Black Caddi's are the most comfortable thing I've had on my feet in a long time.  I personly don't like the WWB.  They are too warm and not near enough support for marches.  As far as socks, it's all personal preference.  I love the issue grey wools for day to day use, and for marches I put on the black/green sock system.  Haven't had a single blister yet.  Breaking in my boots I just wore them a lot, making sure I switched them every day.  A lot of guys I know had a favorite pair, and now when they wear the other pair they are paying for it.  One thing I found is the boots tend to stretch after a while, so if they are bit tight I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

Just a note,

Res F personnel must turn in all of their kit upon release (including next-to-skin and all footwear). Yes, we punch them then throw them out if they can't be re-issued. Also any Reg F pers with less than 1 year of service must turn in all of their kit (less next-to-skin) as well. Only Reg F pers with more than 1 year get their boots punched and retain them. The poster who is now with the RCMP, has a Loyal Eddy cap badge posted, so I am assuming he was Res F based on that and that would explain why the boots went in the dumpster....nothing untoward there....just the Sup Tech doing their job.
IC Clothing


----------



## fourninerzero (21 Sep 2005)

Ive found that using a coat or two of danner boot dressing is great for the boots. use the danner first, then just polish as normal with kiwi black and a boot brush. danner is a great waterproofer, and the kiwi keeps a decent looking buffed shine.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Sep 2005)

Well..

It may not matter as I may be exchanging these boots.  There is a defect in the inner part at the heel.  The boats are wearable but can occasionally be uncomfortable.  The liner was not glued down properly at the heel and subsquently starts to curl towards the toe, thus causing a lump in the insole.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Nov 2005)

Now do we have a photo of the Combat GS MK III Black boots? I could never figure out the names of the different ones. So I want to edcate myself...I know it sounds silly for a Senior Cpl to be asking such a question.. meh... any help folks?  :-[


----------



## TN2IC (8 Nov 2005)

Okay...never mind folks... seek and you shall find out the hard way. LoL...


----------



## youravatar (7 Jan 2006)

I just got issued some MKIII and while breaking them in; they've gotten some dings, around the toe. And a few scuffs. The dings i'm worried will grow ( they're about the size of a nail head now. ) Any tips on getting rid of the scuffs or repairing the dings?


----------



## TCBF (8 Jan 2006)

Yeah, just polish them.

Tom


----------



## SEDieter (8 Feb 2006)

Okay, here's a silly question.  I've got a pair of combat boots that I was issued a couple of years ago.  The one boot lace started to wear through at the one eyelet, and it snapped on me tonight as I was taking the boots off.

What does one do for replacement laces for combat boots?  Buy a pair of black boot laces from a shoe store?  Go to clothing stores and ask for a new pair of laces?


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Feb 2006)

SEDieter said:
			
		

> Go to clothing stores and ask for a new pair of laces?



Yes, ask for a couple and keep a spare set in your ruck.


----------



## SEDieter (8 Feb 2006)

Thanks Mike.  I'll see if the Regimental RQ has any extra sets and if not, I'll hit clothign stores.


----------



## PteGDD (14 Mar 2006)

I'm sorry for reposting as I had a brainfart and didn't bother to look for helpful threads.  Anyways, I made a post about the sweat stains that occur on the outsides of my boots.  How can I prevent this?


----------



## chrisf (23 Mar 2006)

Don't sweat?


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (22 Apr 2006)

Any one know how to identify the different models and version of the boots ? 
I got a old pair from the surplus store for cadets. Any help would be great , thanks.   ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Apr 2006)

PteGDD said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for reposting as I had a brainfart and didn't bother to look for helpful threads.  Anyways, I made a post about the sweat stains that occur on the outsides of my boots.  How can I prevent this?



Wipe the stains with vinegar prior to polishing.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (22 Apr 2006)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Wipe the stains with vinegar prior to polishing.



Do you also know how to keep the leather from cracking?


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Apr 2006)

[RAMMSTEIN] said:
			
		

> Do you also know how to keep the leather from cracking?



Dubbin - available from any decent boot shop.


----------



## KingLibra (22 May 2006)

I have a simple question, is there a certain way of lacing up mklll combat boots? I was just issued my mklll a few days ago and didn't like how it was laced up, i was thinking about doing criss cross lacing.... would that be ok?


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2006)

I will assume that you have joined the Army.  Therefore, I will assume that you have been given an example how to lace your boots.  Your boots are part of a uniform.  'Uniform' is the key word here.  To be uniform while wearing the Uniform, you must look like everyone else dressed in the same Uniform.  Uniformity is what is the order of the day here.  So you do not stand out as an individual, and get shyte upon from dizzying heights or marked by the enemy in combat, you will dress like everyone else.  Perhaps the simplest answer is the best: "No!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2006)

Somewhere on the forum, and perhaps right in this thread, there is a diagram of the proper way to lace your boots. It is the same one you will be given on your BMQ. Your Directing Staff on that course will also ensure your understanding and compliance of said method of lacing your boots. Have fun and pay attention.


----------



## snave (25 Oct 2006)

mandal said:
			
		

> I'm gellin' with mine lol



oh yeah me to! im like magelin im sooooo gelin!


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Nov 2006)

Question: Does anyone know if there is there a replacement/ upgrade planned for the good ol' Mk III? It's been around since '78/'79


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Question: Does anyone know if there is there a replacement/ upgrade planned for the good ol' Mk III? It's been around since '78/'79



The dies used to make the MkIIIs broke down 2 years ago and needed to be re-done. So there has been a shortage ongoing since this and most popular sizes have been "restricted to operations" via CANFORGEN as a result. Slowly they are making their way back into the chain. The move is to have the new boots coming into the system fitted with the vibram sole as the standard.


----------



## MPSHIELD (8 Jan 2007)

KingLibra said:
			
		

> I have a simple question, is there a certain way of lacing up mklll combat boots? I was just issued my mklll a few days ago and didn't like how it was laced up, i was thinking about doing criss cross lacing.... would that be ok?



KingLibra-Here you go
Ref: A-AD-265-000-AG-001-Canadian Forces Dress Regulations


----------



## Wright (24 Jul 2007)

TAC MP said:
			
		

> KingLibra-Here you go
> Ref: A-AD-265-000-AG-001-Canadian Forces Dress Regulations



stupid question here, but you are told to lace them like that because all someone has to do is cut one of the laces on top and the whole thing comes undone easily right? in case of emergency..

next one i have seen many NCO's and members while on OJT have the two holes right at the boot bend( where the boot bends as you step) skipped, any words on that??


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

It's typically reffered to as jump lacing, the main point being it releases the pressure on the inside of the ankle preventing blisters in a real b!@$#$% of a spot, most often seen in the field or during ruck marches as opposed to garrison.


----------



## opie_cic (20 Nov 2007)

Hey all, this is my first post but I've been lurking for a while, and I thought my question was best suited for this thread, since apparently starting a new one is unpopular.

The situation is this, I am but a lowly Air Force CIC officer (*dons flame retardant gear*) and I was just recently issued everything for the field.  Our scale of issue includes a lot less than reg force/reserve, mostly we just get clothing.  Now the boots I was issued are Air Crew boots, which looks Identical to the Mark III's that I own from my days as a cadet, except the sole is different.  Other than that, identical.  I realize this question might have been answered, but I've read this thread and haven't found one.  I've always been told to polish the Mark III's, and I have.  But, like the original post, mine said to use the sealant, and then use black dye on them.  

So my question is, just throw some polish on, or actually head up to Canex and get some dye?  I live about 8 minutes from the base in North Bay, so thats not really an issue.

Additionally, which one is better suited for the field?  I'm sure I know what the answer will be, but just to be sure, if anyone has experience with them.

Thanks guys


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2007)

opie_cic said:
			
		

> Hey all, this is my first post but I've been lurking for a while, and I thought my question was best suited for this thread, since apparently starting a new one is unpopular.
> 
> The situation is this, I am but a lowly Air Force CIC officer (*dons flame retardant gear*) and I was just recently issued everything for the field.  Our scale of issue includes a lot less than reg force/reserve, mostly we just get clothing.  *Now the boots I was issued are Air Crew boots, which looks Identical to the Mark III's that I own from my days as a cadet, except the sole is different.  Other than that, identical. *  I realize this question might have been answered, but I've read this thread and haven't found one.  I've always been told to polish the Mark III's, and I have.  But, like the original post, mine said to use the sealant, and then use black dye on them.
> 
> ...



I think, if you check your boots, you'll also find that the tongue is cut and attached much differently than the MkIIIs as well. The Aircrew boots were, for a short time period, given out as an in lieu of item when the actual MkIII combat boot was reduced to "operational issue only" due to critical shortages being experienced. They didn't last very long as an interim measure in the Army because, as you've noticed, the sole is indeed different -- it's solid egdes wouldn't allow for mud etc to expel from the sides of the sole and the boys who actually did have to wear them out in the field here for a while ended up feeling like they were walking on mud cakes. 

There is a CANFORGEN wrt the AirCrew boot being issued in-lieu, the details are posted on the forum here somewhere. Care and maintenance of the AirCrew boot is the same as the MkIII, in that either dye or polish will work. I always used polish on my MkIIIs (still do  ;D -- I love those babies).

Eventually, they happen upon the GP Combat Boot as an interim measure which is being issued out now as the stocks in MkIIIs disappear.


----------



## 646bph (19 Jul 2008)

I though I'd add this here, the new Mark 4 boots states on the little care label that for best results use boot paste and then gives a NSN number, but unlike the mark 3's they don't specifically tell you not to use polish, in fact it just tells you not to use too much polish. It's also nice to see that they are still made of leather which means that kiwi polish should be perfect on these boots. For anybody who haven't traded the mark 3's in yet, these boots in the proper size are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Ecco (19 Jul 2008)

646bph said:
			
		

> I though I'd add this here, the new Mark 4 boots (...)



There is no such thing as a Mark 4 boot, nor will there be.  I shall assume you are referring to the GPB.


----------



## 646bph (19 Jul 2008)

Sure..... or as per the instruction sheet BCGP, clothing stores called it mark 4's


----------



## danchapps (20 Jul 2008)

It is very much not a MkIV. I also wouldn't use polish on it. It recommends the paste, use it, it's free at clothing stores. Please refer to the following thread with regards to treatment of these boots: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/50234.0.html

As you will see, there is much talk about these boots. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Drifter (12 Feb 2010)

at the risk of necro posting ... i did do a search 

I am on my way in to basic in march I am a noob ... 

but I have have some experiance with breaking in work boots and surplus boots 
Neatsfoot oil 

the idea is to get the oil into the leather as much as you can  and wearing them 
it seems to be more natural then using the boiled leather technique ( didn't folks harden leather in the middle ages that way .. i digress)


so should I plan on bringing some neatsfoot oil .. ?

is there a potential problem I may run into .. ie against some rule ?

or would it soften the boot too much as in I would loose some support ?

my favorite boots are these boots I  have were made in Quebec .. maybe jump boots ? ill have to post  a pic and maybe someone here can tell me .. all I know is they are very comfortable


----------



## Loachman (12 Feb 2010)

Maintain all of your issued kit exactly the way that you are told, at least until you have some reasonable amont of time in.

Life will be easier that way.


----------



## Drifter (12 Feb 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Maintain all of your issued kit exactly the way that you are told, at least until you have some reasonable amont of time in.
> 
> Life will be easier that way.



good advice ... ill keep my head low and try not to stand out


----------



## chappyk (26 Sep 2011)

Hey guys.  Maybe I missed this topic in another post, but how do you blacken the heal of your parade boots?  I think someone told me to use hair spray?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Sep 2011)

Could use some black stuff.

Comes in a little round tin.

Called polish.

Apply it with a yellow cloth.

Rub it in with said cloth, use little circles or a quick back and forth buffing motion.


----------



## chappyk (26 Sep 2011)

sorry, i meant the sole of the boot? how do I blacken the sole?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2011)

chappyk said:
			
		

> sorry, i meant the sole of the boot? how do I blacken the sole?



The old boot silicone worked well..........Not the black stuff but the clear water sealer.


----------



## Neolithium (26 Sep 2011)

I still use boot blackener (Which is apparently still in the system), works good enough for me and anyone who's done my inspections.


----------



## Sigger (26 Sep 2011)

Hairspray worked for me. Just do not set them down when still wet. And only do it if others are. You will find out quickly if this is bad practice in the eyes of your instructor. For the sake of your floors, do not use Kiwi.


----------



## 2010newbie (26 Sep 2011)

Pledge wipes worked as well.


----------



## AustralianNavyGuy (4 Mar 2013)

Just got on this forum and noticed someone was taking the piss out of the our boots...at the time there was quite a few styles going around due to the silly defence cutbacks at the time...plus we were trying to find a boot that was "universal" for all our needs....unfortunately we got stuck with the "Terra combat boot" ....also known as the "Terror" and the "Blood Bucket"....since they were waterproof suede ...with drain holes...that constantly clogged up


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Mar 2013)

AustralianNavyGuy said:
			
		

> Just got on this forum and noticed someone was taking the piss out of the our boots...at the time there was quite a few styles going around due to the silly defence cutbacks at the time...plus we were trying to find a boot that was "universal" for all our needs....unfortunately we got stuck with the "Terra combat boot" ....also known as the "Terror" and the "Blood Bucket"....since they were waterproof suede ...with drain holes...that constantly clogged up



Any photos? (of the boots, not your bleeding stumps of course  ;D)


----------



## dimsum (5 Mar 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Any photos? (of the boots, not your bleeding stumps of course  ;D)



The RAAF and the Aus Army have 8 boots to choose from (some are purchase-only) all in light tan for both flying and non-flying operational uniform.   The RAN, as far as I can tell, have just a black all-leather boot that has lace-in zippers attached as standard.  

I've also been issued the old RAAF black flying boot for some reason.  It was pretty telling that the supply person said "it's crap, but I have to give it to you.  Take it or leave it."  I left it.


----------



## AustralianNavyGuy (7 Mar 2013)

lol im part of the Hydrographical Office so we get the Terra's ....though i must admit i kinda "nicked" a pair of the hot weather RAT boots...you know those lovely built like a tank boots the marines have now 
The black zippered boots RAN get are'nt too bad actually.....once you get a better inner sole they are a dream and,for steel caps,don't feel too front heavy
I could get some pictures of my old Terra's...took me 2 years to finally break them into the right shape for my foot......and all the foamy midsole wore back


----------

